# Red rimmed eyelids



## Leaf (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue didn't seem to have any ailments yesterday but this morning after feeding, watering and playing with her I noticed her eyelids have a pink/red hue to them. She is a French Angora.



What could the cause be?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi actually has that same thing and I believe it's when they get active - the blood starts to flow and it's like when people flush in the face from activity. Heidi's aren't very noticeable, but they are a dark pink color.

I could be totally wrong.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2007)

They could be irritated by something, hopefully just dust from hay, pellets, or your house. Keep an eye on her (LOL!) to make sure it doesn't get any worse. If it continues you may need to sift her pellets or shake the dust out of her hay before you give it to her. If that doesn't help she might have the beginnings of an eye infection which would need vet treatment. But most often it's just irritation from dust.


----------



## Haley (Oct 4, 2007)

Does she have a mate? Lucys eyes were like this when Tumnus was overgrooming her.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 4, 2007)

Was going to ask the same thing as Haley. I find Misty's eyelids get red when Charlie has been grooming her a lot around the eye area... I don't remember if Blue has a partner in crime.



___________
Nadia


----------



## Leaf (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it may be grooming. Blue and Taps are pals, housed together and today Blue looks a little frazzled - she has some missing patches - like guinea pigs when they "barber" each other.



I'm going to give them haircuts, I think.


----------



## TinaBuzu (May 13, 2013)

Haley said:


> Does she have a mate? Lucys eyes were like this when Tumnus was overgrooming her.



Wow thanks for ruining my childhood  Lucy and tumnus seriously ?!


----------

